# paintball co2



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

can anyone tell me how to make this damn thing i cant find a thinkg on the internet and i want to use one on my 20 long and 29....HELP!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Greenleafaquariums.com sells a paint ball regulator. It's awesome. I have one. For the paintball canister, just go to your local store. BTW, I replaced the Red Sea brand. It just couldn't cut it. Don't waste your money. Go for the gusto - you want it to last! 

It might not last you super long for those size tanks unless you are going to use one for each tank. On my 10g it last about 3 or 4 months.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

OMG thats expensive !!! thats way to far from my price range!!!! got anything better like under 70? 

how should i set this up though what should things look like ans what should things be set at?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm not sure what you are asking? Do you want to run both tanks from one pressurized system? If so Greenleafaquariums has manifolds and splitters, with or without bubble counters that fit on to a regulator. That lets you split the CO2 into several tanks.

After all that you just need a way to diffuse it. For that size tank I love Niko's little invention. You can read about it here. It's great and cheap and DIY.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Below a less expensive option. I haven't tried it but, looked for alternatives after I bought the RedSea version. Since the Red Sea hasn't broken yet, I haven't replaced it. Now GLA looks like a nice option. You can ask them to customize it if you want. If you don't want the solenoid or bubble counter, you can get it for less money. So, when my RedSea breaks, I will probably call GLA.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4531/product.web


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I had looked at that option. I think Bigstick120 uses that one. The only thing I don't like about it is that when you attach it to your paintball cylinder the point where you connect a bubble counter will not be vertical. You can't lay the cylinder down so how would you use a bubble counter? I like to see how much CO2 is coming out.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> I had looked at that option. I think Bigstick120 uses that one. The only thing I don't like about it is that when you attach it to your paintball cylinder the point where you connect a bubble counter will not be vertical. You can't lay the cylinder down so how would you use a bubble counter? I like to see how much CO2 is coming out.


Unfortunately, I can hear the bubbles hitting the impeller so, I don't need a bubble counter. 
I was wondering why the TAAM didn't have a bubble counter, you just explained it.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

okay well that covers that part but what is the best reactor for the 29? what bout knowing how much co2 im getting in the tank


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you use the Niko invention you can hear each bubble. To measure how much is in your tank you need a drop checker. You can get them on ebay for as little as 99 cents.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Just to share my experience after 12 years on CO2 with planted tank... What you pay is what you get in result... That one actually not so bad in price.



bratyboy2 said:


> OMG thats expensive !!! thats way to far from my price range!!!! got anything better like under 70?
> 
> how should i set this up though what should things look like ans what should things be set at?


----------



## tacoman1423 (Aug 28, 2009)

just grab a regulator for inert gases on ebay, buy a "smart parts" on/off for the paintball tank and a 24 oz paintball tank at walmart.

the on/off adapter allows for a cga 320 connection. as for the regulator, even an oxygen regulator can do, your just gonna have to change the coupling to cga 320


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

im so lost im sticking to the yeast stuff for now


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm taking the plunge on this one. i just bought the ff:

-24oz paintball co2 tank from walmart
-milwaukee regulator
-adapter for paintball tanks
-glass bubble counter + check valve
-glass dropchecker

this is for my 5g tank in my room. too much hassle for DIY co2 in my room. i'll decide if i'll go pressurized for my bigger tank after this. hopefully the 24oz will last quite awhile for the 5g.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

db8 said:


> i'm taking the plunge on this one. i just bought the ff:
> 
> -24oz paintball co2 tank from walmart
> -milwaukee regulator
> ...


I don't understand why you would waste the money to buy a small canister when you can get a very large one so cheaply. It would be cheaper in the long run to get a big 20lb cylinder.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

not so cheaply here in hawaii. shipping 5# to 10# tanks is retarded. plus my room is small and i don't have the space for the larger co2 tank. it's only for a 5gal tank anyway. i'll be using a larger co2 tank tho for my main tank in the dining area, maybe a 5# or 10#. just waiting for a used one to be listed locally.

edit:
oh and if i find a cheaper shipping cost, it usually exempts hawaii/alaska. i hate those shipping calculators that only shows 2-day air or faster...


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> After all that you just need a way to diffuse it. For that size tank I love Niko's little invention. You can read about it here. It's great and cheap and DIY.
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html


I also use that reactor. Amazing with a paintball co2 in a 30g. Plants pearling all over the place.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.kegkits.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=VPReg ??? Are any of these useful or not? I too am interested in Co2 and don't want to spend 250.00 doing a paintball setup


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Gordonrichards said:


> http://www.kegkits.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=VPReg ??? Are any of these useful or not? I too am interested in Co2 and don't want to spend 250.00 doing a paintball setup


This one should work. It would need a standard co2 tank unless you used a paintball tank adapter.

http://www.kegkits.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=AQREG


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

the azoo regulator seems like a good fit for paintball tanks since it's in a vertical configuration. cheaper than milwaukee, too. just ordered azoo and will use the milwaukee regulator for my 20g tank in the dining area.


----------

